
What are those little Xcode tips & tricks you wish you knew about 2 years ago? - stevederico
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/146297/what-are-those-little-xcode-tips-tricks-you-wish-you-knew-about-2-years-ago
======
Sukotto
In case you're wondering (like I was)...

    
    
      Xcode is the complete toolset for building Mac OS X and 
      iOS applications 
    

<http://developer.apple.com/technologies/tools/>

------
bonch
Locked by the SO Gestapo.

